#  > Technical Interaction >  > Educational >  >  JEE- Advanced 2015. Cut-off After 1st Round

## amos.0119

Summary of joint seat allocation 2015, for round 1 is as follows: 


1. A total of 1,52,655 candidates filled-in 1,29,58,458 choices for the academic programs offered by 87 institutes comprising of 18 IITs, ISM, 31 NITs, 18 IIITs (Triple-I-Ts) and 18 Other-GFTIs [as of closing time 5:00 PM on 6th July, 2015].


2. Based on the category-wise all India ranks in JEE (Main) 2015 Paper-1, JEE (Main) 2015 Paper-2 and JEE (Advanced) 2015, and preferences exercised by the candidates, seats were allocated for Round 1 using DA algorithm implemented by NIC and IIT Kanpur teams. 


3. Allocations were validated for compliance of all the business rules by the testing + validation teams from IIT Madras, IIT Kharagpur and IIT Guwahati. It was found that the allocations comply with all the business rules.


4. In view of the above, NIC is allowed to publish the joint seat allocations 2015 for round 1 on JoSAA portal on 7th July, 2015 as per schedule.


Find further details of round 1 seat allocations in the attachments given below.





  Similar Threads: jee-advanced 2015 institute-wise top and last  Round 2 crl round 2 jee-advanced 2015 upgradation from round 1 to round 2 JEE-Advanced 2015 Upgradation from Round 1 to Round 2 JEE-Advanced 2015, Vacancy after First Round Jee-Advanced 2015: 1st Round Cut-off

----------

